# 2013 Corn bookings



## Vol

Agnews on 2013 corn futures....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...ures_could_pay/


----------



## swmnhay

_Analysists and smart guys ignored the dry weather pattern we have had fo last 12 + months.Alot of corn is contracted at awfully low prices for this yr.local elevator told me avg price of corn contracted for this fall is $5.30 OUCH!So called smart guys were telling us to contract because corn was going to 4 last spring._


----------



## Vol

swmnhay said:


> _Analysists and smart guys ignored the dry weather pattern we have had fo last 12 + months.Alot of corn is contracted at awfully low prices for this yr.local elevator told me avg price of corn contracted for this fall is $5.30 OUCH!So called smart guys were telling us to contract because corn was going to 4 last spring._


Yeah, I hear you Cy, but dont you think corn has about maxed out?? $8.00+ change

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay

Vol said:


> Yeah, I hear you Cy, but dont you think corn has about maxed out?? $8.00+ change
> 
> Regards, Mike


I'm not sure,thhe markets are determined by CBOT and speculators.I'd like to comtract out for 3 yrs at these prices but to be honest I'm afraid to.A guy could contract for say 7.50 for 2013 and drought worsens and price goes to 12 and have no corn to fill contract?RA insurance has thrown another twist in to marketing,but I don't want to use ins $ to pay off bad contracts.

Looks like can only get $5.80 at elevator for fall of 13.

Short the board?could have huge margin calls.

Buy puts?Very expensive.

Do it like I have been doing it?Wait till harvest and store if low.Sell if decent price.

I've never sold a bushell of grain until after it has been harvested but I m looking at doing some for next yr,But how?


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

Nobody can guess what the weather is gonna be like next year. I think it's gonna take a lot of moisture to get water levels back up where they need to be. I am like Cy, I wait to see what is happening before I book anything. Lot of guys around here booked some cheap corn. I don't do futures and I don't buy insurance yet. I am my own insurance co. whether it is right or wrong. Getting ready to combine in 2 weeks, so we will see how it goes. Looking forward to some $8.00 corn hopefully. Crop looks good.


----------



## mlappin

With all the rain we've had the last 5-6 weeks we are only 1" behind for the year. BUT...last time it got this close to this dry, it lasted two years and the second was worst than the first. I'm going to move a few thousand bushels for 2013 so if it drops like a rock I can say I sold corn at $$$ instead of what will be the current 2013 price...I just won't say how many bushels if anybody asks


----------

